#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Snap't maar en lever die kom en taal

## ridoyan

Iemand vroeg mij commentaar te leveren op youtube video'z of zo maar ben daar nog zo slecht in. Deze oude tv opname heb als voorbeeld nodig om te leren comment op stellen bijvoorbeeld in de uploader:

script udl(yur){
XMLHTTPETc = new XML~etc'POst';
new.open->send("COMMEND ADD")
}

----------

